# Reconstruir un amplificador a válvula



## sertecel (Feb 11, 2018)

hola amigos espero me ayuden soy un fanático de amplificadores de válvulas, en una visita al chatarrero encontré este amplificador que están con sus valvulas completas y están en buen estado ya los probé. quisieran que me ayuden con el diagrama gracias de antemano
las valvulas que trae son 6V6(2) 6EM7(1) 6SQ7(1) Y UN 5Y3 (COMO DIODO)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2018)

Alguien se encargó de llevarse los transformadores de alimentación y salida 

Mas que reconstruir, creo que te conviene armar uno nuevo empleando esas válvulas

Mira si encuentras algo por *aquí*:


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2018)

Podes poner en la foto la nomenclatura de cada Tubo? lo que esta al fondo podría ser la salida.
Aunque pueda pensarse en el filtro PI


----------



## Omar A (Feb 11, 2018)

Parece algun modelo de Invicta 

Aqui otro esquema que te puede ayudar.


----------



## sertecel (Feb 12, 2018)

esta completo amigo Fononazo, los dos tranfomadores lo tengo lo que pasa es que los han desconectados. esta en modo monoaural. pero gracias por los esquemas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2018)

sertecel dijo:


> esta completo amigo Fononazo, los dos tranfomadores lo tengo lo que pasa es que los han desconectados. esta en modo monoaural. pero gracias por los esquemas



Sip, por el listado de válvulas imagino que en sus mejores momentos habrá sido un 15/25W mono.
Las _*"Figuritas difíciles"*_ las tienes, válvulas y transformadores, lo demás son capacitores de alta tensión y resistencias, así que no veo inconveniente en volver a la vida al amplificador.


----------

